# WTB Schwinn Fleet or Schwinn American Deluxe



## shawn57187 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm looking to buy a 26" Schwinn Fleet or Schwinn American Deluxe in good condition.  Let me know if you have either?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## shawn57187 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 15, 2015)

Just pass yesterday a 1963 red Fleet for 40$. Too far, 61 miles.
I am not happy, I didn't see your add.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 15, 2015)

I have one, but the only way I would consider shipping it is via Amtrak. I'm tired of dealing with mangled bikes. If you would be okay with picking it up at the depot in Portland, I will get photos of the bike and check into shipping cost.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 15, 2015)

Check your pm


----------



## Gordon (Dec 16, 2015)

*Scwhinn Fleet*

Here is the Fleet I have. It is a 1962 and has original paint with typical scratches, paint loss and slight rust. Headlight is an aftermarket. Front rim paint is much better than the rear so I'm guessing it has been replaced at some time. Everything else appears original even the tires. Asking $175 plus shipping.


----------



## shawn57187 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Gordon,
Can you tell me whether the tank is dented or heavily rusted inside? What scripting does it have on the front hub?

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Dec 16, 2015)

*Schwinn Fleet more photos*

Front hub says "Schwinn Approved". No rust inside the tank and only a couple very small dents.


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 16, 2015)

I have this 1964 Deluxe American, it has rust and pitting on the frame, forks, and chrome area's, the fender's (especially rear) have dents and pitting, and the tank has a dent on each side and a rust corrosion spot on the bottom. A lot of this is hard to see from the pic's and i would call it "fair" condition, not "good". $175.00 plus FedEx shipping, if your interested then contact me. 
Thanks, Dave
I'm having trouble posting pic's, i will try tomorrow.


----------



## shawn57187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Gordon said:


> Front hub says "Schwinn Approved". No rust inside the tank and only a couple very small dents.




Thanks for the photos! The bike looks great, but those tank dents rule it out for me.  The slim tanks are so hard to find / fix, that's the one issue I am most concerned about. I'm going to have to pass on it.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2015)

No problem ,but I have a feeling if you can't deal with a dent the size of a dime on a bike that is 53 years old, you are going to have a tough time finding one that is acceptable. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheezer (Dec 19, 2015)

View attachment 259501
View attachment 259502
View attachment 259503


----------



## shawn57187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey Cheezer, thanks for posting the photo. Im trying to find a bike without dents in the tank, since they're hard to replace or fix.  :/


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump! Still looking for a bike


----------



## Troy Barnes (Aug 6, 2016)

shawn57187 said:


> Thanks for the photos! The bike looks great, but those tank dents rule it out for me.  The slim tanks are so hard to find / fix, that's the one issue I am most concerned about. I'm going to have to pass on it.



50 $ 1963 fleet tank available if you want 1 on hand.
Good shape faded paint light rust spots
couple very light barely noticeable dings
518-651-6484 text or PM here
still have the chain guard and a straight frame if interested


----------



## Troy Barnes (Aug 6, 2016)

Tank sold .


----------

